# will these wheels fit?



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

i was thinking about buying these wheels from wheelmax.com there 18x8.5 with an offset of 35, and was wondering if there fit without any rubbing or problems.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

They would fit with no problem.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very nice looking wheels for any year goat. should not have any problem at all. I have 18x8.5 with 38 mm offset and just had to gring the rear fender lip down for clearence


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

those are nice i am also looking for a new set of wheels!:cheers


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

*will these wheels fit*

thanks i'm just trying to be different and also going for looks, also seen some side exhaust for our cars to didn't know if you guy's have see it or not but theres a guy selling it on e-bay!!


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

I have seen the side exhaust before for our goats, but there is a body kit for our cars that has an exhaust system sold with it that exits the exhaust out in front of the rear tires. Looks pretty flippin sweet. I just don't remember where I saw it at.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh and nice choice in rims. Pretty sweet. You will have to drop us some pics once you got the rims on.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

travy082 said:


> i was thinking about buying these wheels from wheelmax.com there 18x8.5 with an offset of 35, and was wondering if there fit without any rubbing or problems.


I wouldn't try stuffing wider tires on there with that offset. Anyone know what the stock offset is?

I believe 48-52 offset is what folks are shooting for in the rear, but perhaps that's for a staggered set-up (wider rear tires, no rotation to the front).

I don't have a clue what's optimal for the front.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

fattirewilly said:


> I wouldn't try stuffing wider tires on there with that offset. Anyone know what the stock offset is?
> 
> I believe 48-52 offset is what folks are shooting for in the rear, but perhaps that's for a staggered set-up (wider rear tires, no rotation to the front).
> 
> I don't have a clue what's optimal for the front.


I believe the stock offsets are +48 front and rear with 8 inch wide wheels.With wider wheels the offsets need to go higher for proper fitment,I think that's how it works.


----------



## Chads06gto (Dec 9, 2008)

I have 235/40/18"s all around on stock rims. What max width tires can i put on stock back rims with no bending or cutting fenders?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Chads06gto said:


> I have 235/40/18"s all around on stock rims. What max width tires can i put on stock back rims with no bending or cutting fenders?


I think the max recommended for the rear on an 8 inch wheel is 255,but some people do have 265 and 275.


----------

